# two black kids commit murder because they "were bored"



## Standard Donkey (Aug 20, 2013)

Chris Lane murder: Teens 'who shot dead Australian student in the street are named and pictured' | Mail Online Two of the teens accused of gunning down a  promising Australian student in the street 'just for the fun of it' were today  charged with first-degree murder and the third as an accessory.
Chris Lane, 22, originally from Melbourne,  was jogging in the small town of Duncan in Oklahoma on Friday when he was shot  in the back and left to die in the gutter.

James Edwards, 15, and Chancey Luna, 16, are  charged as adults with first-degree murder and are being held without bond.  

Michael Jones, 17, is charged with use of a  vehicle while a weapon was discharged and accessory after the fact of first  degree murder. His bond is set at $1million

Jones said in open court today, 'I pulled the  trigger', but the judge directed him to remain quiet. 


Read more: Chris Lane murder: Teens 'who shot dead Australian student in the street are named and pictured' | Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 20, 2013)

oh look.. niggers being niggers


----------



## LAM (Aug 20, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> oh look.. niggers being niggers



right, and whites surely have never done this before...

this must be the first time in world history this has happened....


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 20, 2013)

inb4 LW starts posting about department of defense


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 20, 2013)

LAM said:


> right, and whites surely have never done this before...
> 
> this must be the first time in world history this has happened....



go ahead and post up a link


----------



## LAM (Aug 20, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> go ahead and post up a link



or you could try actually learning US history....


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 20, 2013)

oh right.. slavery, apartheid, lynchings.. you're talking about all that shit that happened hellllllla time ago. my bad


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 20, 2013)

my jewish buddy hates Egyptians cuz of that whole pyramid-building nonsense so I can see where you're coming from


----------



## LAM (Aug 20, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> my jewish buddy hates Egyptians cuz of that whole pyramid-building nonsense so I can see where you're coming from



and I can see your parents were definitely brother and sister


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 20, 2013)

easy to be a mouthy racist here. go film yourself being one in real life. should be entertaining.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 20, 2013)

Pussy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 20, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> easy to be a mouthy racist here. go film yourself being one in real life. should be entertaining.



like that one jewish guy?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 20, 2013)

oh look standard donkey makes racist thread because he is bored and craves attention.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 20, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> oh look standard donkey makes racist thread because he is bored and craves attention.



so what do you think of the two young African American gentlemen who chose to take the life of the young Caucasian gentleman because they were bored?


----------



## LAM (Aug 20, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> easy to be a mouthy racist here. go film yourself being one in real life. should be entertaining.



he's an Internet tough guy...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 20, 2013)

LAM said:


> he's an Internet tough guy...



yes he is. let's just ignore him. 


 how about something entertaining instead of the incessant race whining?

King Bird Of Paradise vs Manikin Bird - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 20, 2013)

Parrot Dancing Gangnam Style - YouTube


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 20, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> yes he is. let's just ignore him.
> 
> 
> how about something entertaining instead of the incessant race whining?
> ...



so what of the man who was killed by the two "bored" nignogs? he will never see his family again, he will never have children.. his girlfriend is left broken-hearted and alone.. Idk LW, what if he was one of your husbands?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 20, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> so what do you think of the two young African American gentlemen who chose to take the life of the young Caucasian gentleman because they were bored?




if it's true they deserve to be killed. there isn't even a question nor was there any need for this thread. it's just racist bs. they didn't do it because they are black they did it because they are assholes. i think your racist garbage and constant use of the n word makes you look pathetic and belongs in ag not open chat.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank God that wasn't white people killing a black man, we don't need any more bad publicity


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 20, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> if it's true they deserve to be killed. there isn't even a question nor was there any need for this thread. it's just racist bs. *they didn't do it because they are black *they did it because they are assholes. i think your racist garbage and constant use of the n word makes you look pathetic and belongs in ag not open chat.



statistics would disagree.. but alright


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm a paramedic in the worst city in the country and guess what? It's all niggers killing niggers. Before that I worked in the 2nd most dangerous city in the country. Guess what. Niggers killing niggers. Oh rape and pregnant niggers smoking crack. Before that another top 10 worst city. Guess what. Yep all niggers doing nigger shit. It most be a huge coincidence that all the hoods all are niggers doing nigger shit huh?


----------



## LAM (Aug 20, 2013)

Goodskie said:


> I'm a paramedic in the worst city in the country and guess what? It's all niggers killing niggers. Before that I worked in the 2nd most dangerous city in the country. Guess what. Niggers killing niggers. Oh rape and pregnant niggers smoking crack. Before that another top 10 worst city. Guess what. Yep all niggers doing nigger shit. It most be a huge coincidence that all the hoods all are niggers doing nigger shit huh?



actually people kill those in their neighborhoods...blacks kill blacks, whites kill whites and Hispanics kill other Hispanics

Department of Justice
Homicide Trends in the US - 1980-2008
http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf

racists are funny, so fucking stupid...LMAO


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 20, 2013)

Weird how all shitty cities in the US are almost all black people. LMAO


----------



## LAM (Aug 20, 2013)

Goodskie said:


> Weird how all shitty cities in the US are almost all black people. LMAO



spoken like s truly retarded racist that doesn't bother to read shit, the cities in the US with the highest % of blacks don't have the highest violent crime rates.  maybe actually try looking at some data vs making your own up in your head.

Cities with the greatest % of blacks:

Detroit, MI 	713,777 	1 	84.3 	1 	82.7 	83 	1.6
Jackson, MS 	173,514 	2 	80.1 	2 	79.4 	242 	0.7
Miami Gardens, FL 	107,167 	3 	77.9 	3 	76.3 	91 	1.6
Birmingham, AL 	212,237 	4 	74.0 	4 	73.4 	257 	0.6
Baltimore, MD 	620,961 	5 	65.1 	5 	63.7 	134 	1.3
Memphis, TN 	646,889 	6 	64.1 	6 	63.3 	225 	0.8
New Orleans, LA 	343,829 	7 	61.2 	7 	60.2 	184 	1.0
Flint, MI 	102,434 	8 	59.5 	9 	56.6 	9 	2.9
Montgomery, AL 	205,764 	9 	57.4 	8 	56.6 	231 	0.8
Savannah, GA 	136,286 	10 	56.7 	10 	55.4 	139 	1.3

America's 10 Deadliest Cities 2012


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 20, 2013)

LAM said:


> actually people kill those in their neighborhoods...blacks kill blacks, whites kill whites and Hispanics kill other Hispanics
> 
> Department of Justice
> Homicide Trends in the US - 1980-2008
> ...




This is from your link dumb ass 

Blacks were disproportionately represented as both homicide victims and offenders. The victimization rate for blacks (27.8
per 100,000) was 6 times higher than the rate for whites (4.5 per 100,000). The offending rate for blacks (34.4 per 100,000) was almost 8 times higher than the rate for whites (4.5 per 100,000)


----------



## LAM (Aug 20, 2013)

Goodskie said:


> This is from your link dumb ass
> 
> Blacks were disproportionately represented as both homicide victims and offenders. The victimization rate for blacks (27.8
> per 100,000) was 6 times higher than the rate for whites (4.5 per 100,000). The offending rate for blacks (34.4 per 100,000) was almost 8 times higher than the rate for whites (4.5 per 100,000)



and what does that even mean?

Disproportionate representation means that when compared to their presence in the
overall relevant population, a given racial/ethnic group is over- or under- represented in the
specific population of interest.

so your dumbass.


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 20, 2013)

My dumbass? God I'm arguing with someone that doesn't know the difference between your and you're. 

The offending rate for niggers is 8 times higher white people. You're a nigger aren't you?


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 20, 2013)

[FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]http://globalgrind.com/2013/06/21/5-most-dangerous-cities-america-2013-list/[/FONT][FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]All blacks retard[/FONT]


----------



## DOMS (Aug 20, 2013)

LAM said:


> actually people kill those in their neighborhoods...blacks kill blacks, whites kill whites and Hispanics kill other Hispanics
> 
> Department of Justice
> Homicide Trends in the US - 1980-2008
> ...



I know! Fact are so fucking stupid, right?

Source. Whites are more likely to be killed by blacks than the reverse.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 20, 2013)

LAM said:


> spoken like s truly retarded racist that doesn't bother to read shit, the cities in the US with the highest % of blacks don't have the highest violent crime rates.  maybe actually try looking at some data vs making your own up in your head.
> 
> Cities with the greatest % of blacks:
> 
> ...



Detroit: 82.7% black
Jackson: 79.4% black
Miami Gardens: 75% White or Caucasian (*including* White Hispanic), 16% black, Hispanic or Latino (of any race) 25%
Birmingham: 73.4% black
Baltimore: 63.7% black
Memphis: 62.6% black
New Orleans: 60.2% black
Flint: 53.27 black
Montgomery: 56.6% black
Savannah: 55.04%

I think you went to back for the wrong team. 

But thanks for the help, anyway.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 20, 2013)

while you guys are busy arguing i'll get the important answer.


Capital punishment in Oklahoma - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Presser (Aug 20, 2013)

Just think, if Obama had a son he could look just like one of these scumbags.


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 20, 2013)

Cause they were board hmm


----------



## SFW (Aug 21, 2013)

Big sean block Shooting on Detroit Westside - YouTube


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 21, 2013)

LAM said:


> he's an Internet tough guy...



Pot I would like to introduce you to kettle


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 21, 2013)

LAM said:


> and what does that even mean?
> 
> Disproportionate representation means that when compared to their presence in the
> overall relevant population, a given racial/ethnic group is over- or under- represented in the
> ...



What it actually means is you got caught cherry picking your stats again.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok, the racial BS is kinda stupid in this thread. I strange enough I agree with LW that "Nigger" should be used in AG and not open chat, and i'd like to admonish you guys for turning it racial except i'm left with the sick feeling that these kids targeted a white guy. These kids made it about race (if things were reversed al sharpton and his cronies would be marching), but the media, and all the liberal pussies throw a hissie fit because blacks can't be racist? you guys are just saying the things others are too scared to, and you should be allowed to continue.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 21, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> while you guys are busy arguing i'll get the important answer.
> 
> 
> Capital punishment in Oklahoma - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I would be surprised if teens got lethal injection. Not saying it isn't justified, I totally believe it is if they are found guilty, but how many states have actually sentenced and followed through with a death sentence to an individual who have committed a crime before the age of adulthood?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 21, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> What it actually means is you got caught cherry picking your stats again.



You'll be lucky to see him in this thread again. I always goes down like this when the topic is races and equality. He'll call me racist, makes a passive-aggressive racist statement against whites, I'll post some hard facts showing that not everyone is equal, he'll makes excuses, then I'll call him on it and post more facts, and then it ends.

That's pretty much how it has to end when the facts are so one-sided.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 21, 2013)

DOMS said:


> You'll be lucky to see him in this thread again. I always goes down like this when the topic is races and equality. He'll call me racist, makes a passive-aggressive racist statement against whites, I'll post some hard facts showing that not everyone is equal, he'll makes excuses, then I'll call him on it and post more facts, and then it ends.
> 
> That's pretty much how it has to end when the facts are so one-sided.



Got to admire his tenacity going down the same road over and over knowing the inevitable outcome :/

ok, no, no you don't.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2013)

bio-chem, you're prob right but oklahoma executed a person who offended at 17 in 2003 and in '99 one who offended at 16.

List of juvenile offenders executed in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 21, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> bio-chem, you're prob right but oklahoma executed a person who offended at 17 in 2003 and in '99 one who offended at 16.
> 
> List of juvenile offenders executed in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


interesting. 22 times since the death penalty has been reinstated. Maybe there is a chance these kids could get it after all.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2013)

i think there's a good chance two will. wonder if the chance of that is better if it's elevated to hate crime.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 21, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i think there's a good chance two will. wonder if the chance of that is better if it's elevated to hate crime.



I would hope just the cold brutality of the crime would be enough. bugs are bugs, and there is no reasoning with bugs. If they have lost the bit of humanity, and their conscience can somehow justify murder because they are bored then society has every right to say they are no longer accepted as part of it. There is nothing left for them here in mortality.

I wonder if a prosecutor will have the balls to call it a hate crime?


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 21, 2013)

The chances of the death penalty is pretty remote.  There has to be a proof of premeditation and as we say in AZ, malice of forethought to really pull down a death sentence.  The trigger puller has a history with the courts system a mile long. That guy is probably beyond redemption. I don;t know about the other two.  I say lock them up for life.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 21, 2013)

I think they should be hung from the neck until dead... it'd be poetic


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 21, 2013)

SFW said:


> Big sean block Shooting on Detroit Westside - YouTube



lol monkeys


----------



## maniclion (Aug 21, 2013)

Those kids are less black than me and  I'm only 25% with blond hair blue eyes. I grew up in Houston living half that time in a mostly black and hispanic projects.
These 2 live in a small town of 20,000 people 90% white, 1% black.  They are wanna-be gangsta and every small town has those MTV inspired gangsta's be they white, black, mexican, etc.  I know how those kinds of kids are, they know they have no "street cred", so they think they have to act even tougher to compensate, I lived in a tiny town my JR and SR year of high school, I knew a group of white, black and Mexican kids who liked to pretend they were OG's...it can be very pathetic, especially when they drop character when a country music song they like comes on and they know the lyrics...


----------



## LAM (Aug 21, 2013)

"All propaganda has to be popular and has to accommodate itself to the comprehension of the least intelligent of those whom it seeks to reach. "

- Adolf Hitler, Mein Kampf


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 21, 2013)

LAM said:


> "All propaganda has to be popular and has to accommodate itself to the comprehension of the least intelligent of those whom it seeks to reach. "
> 
> - Adolf Hitler, Mein Kampf


How exactly is two black kids killing a white guy propaganda?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 21, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> How exactly is two black kids killing a white guy propaganda?



It's what you say when your pro-minority stance doesn't have any facts on which to rely.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> I think they should be hung from the neck until dead... it'd be poetic



i'd prefer hung by neck until decayed enough so head falls to the ground with a dull thud only to be quickly retrieved and put on a pike visible from the prison windows. 

it'd be poe etic.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 21, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i'd prefer hung by neck until decayed enough so head falls to the ground with a dull thud only to be quickly retrieved and put on a pike visible from the prison windows.
> 
> it'd be poe etic.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 21, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> How exactly is two black kids killing a white guy propaganda?



He was responding in kind to my observation...popaganda, the drums intrigue those in a trance, and thus the message is implanted at the base of the skull, the do part of the brain, far removed from the awake centers and the mind....

These people are more easily puppeted?  I'll take "Who are the poor and the bored", for 1 billion trillion dollars in my offshore account Alex

Are you awake?  Did you look into the face of the moon tonight and see your minds reflection there, the little pieces broken off and given to you in little ways you consider inconsequential and remain thankless for as you allow the powers that be to continue in their attempts to blot it out with materials as dark as their hearts, in their endless quest for the false sunlight of gold?  What better way to get more of it than to get rid of the competition....


----------



## LAM (Aug 22, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> How exactly is two black kids killing a white guy propaganda?



because you clowns sit around listening to propaganda from US mainstream media "scared" of the people at the bottom when it's the people at the top  in the suits that are the worst criminals known to mankind, and you eat it up like candy...it's freaking hysterical

obviously there are a number of you that still haven't quite figured this out yet, I take it you enjoy being manipulated as you'd have to.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 22, 2013)

the way this is being thrown around with the words black and white you don't even realize a white kid was one of the perps till you see photos. the friggin talk everywhere lately is black, white, white, black, blac,k white... no one wants to go back 150 years in regards to oil but they sure as fuck seem to want to as far as racism goes. 

3 assholes killed a guy. not sure how it can be made a hate crime when they had their white buddy driving.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 22, 2013)

Don't blame the kids. They probably thought this guy was some English arsehole


----------



## DOMS (Aug 22, 2013)

LAM said:


> "All propaganda has to be popular and has to accommodate itself to the comprehension of the least intelligent of those whom it seeks to reach. "
> 
> - Adolf Hitler, Mein Kampf



Also, math and reading.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 22, 2013)

LAM said:


> because you clowns sit around listening to propaganda from US mainstream media "scared" of the people at the bottom when it's the people at the top  in the suits that are the worst criminals known to mankind, and you eat it up like candy...it's freaking hysterical
> 
> obviously there are a number of you that still haven't quite figured this out yet, I take it you enjoy being manipulated as you'd have to.



You seriously need to come back to reality dude. Your imaginary squirrel army doesn't listen to you anymore. This murder has nothing to do with propaganda, and people aren't using it as such. Propoganda is when the government went after guns after the shooting in CT. You need to learn the difference


----------



## oufinny (Aug 22, 2013)

LAM said:


> spoken like s truly retarded racist that doesn't bother to read shit, the cities in the US with the highest % of blacks don't have the highest violent crime rates.  maybe actually try looking at some data vs making your own up in your head.
> 
> Cities with the greatest % of blacks:
> 
> ...



Thanks, now I know where I don't ever want to live though I do like New Orleans.  I have many black friends but every black person I have talked to CLEARLY states there are blacks and there are niggers; lately the numbers of blacks seems to be diminishing according to them and most are from Vicksburg, MS which is very black and very poor.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 22, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> You seriously need to come back to reality dude. Your imaginary squirrel army doesn't listen to you anymore. This murder has nothing to do with propaganda, and people aren't using it as such. Propoganda is when the government went after guns after the shooting in CT. You need to learn the difference



LAM is an idealist that is intelligent but his fault is the delivery; like so many that are above average intelligence, they can't communicate for shit.  That's why so many of us have shitty supervisors and companies have total dipshits for CEOs and Presidents.  Anyways, LAM and I don't always agree but he is no dummy.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 22, 2013)

New Orleans. great food. Dirty city, where even the cops are drunk on the job


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 22, 2013)

oufinny said:


> LAM is an idealist that is intelligent but his fault is the delivery; like so many that are above average intelligence, they can't communicate for shit.  That's why so many of us have shitty supervisors and companies have total dipshits for CEOs and Presidents.  Anyways, LAM and I don't always agree but he is no dummy.



Posting links to other peoples work does not make you intelligent. I've yet to see him post an original idea, or even an original insult. He is copy and paste. Letting other people think for you, regardless of the academic credentials they come with does not in my book make you of above average intelligence. If anything, I think it makes of below average intelligence. Then he claims others are sheep? How hypocritical, falsely elitist can you get?


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 22, 2013)

And three days before what police call the indiscriminate shooting, the suspect, 15-year-old James Edwards Jr., tweeted, "With my n****s when it's time to start taken life's."

Back in April, he tweeted, "90% of white ppl (people) are nasty. #HATE THEM."


----------



## DOMS (Aug 22, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> And three days before what police call the indiscriminate shooting, the suspect, 15-year-old James Edwards Jr., tweeted, "With my n****s when it's time to start taken life's."
> 
> Back in April, he tweeted, "90% of white ppl (people) are nasty. #HATE THEM."



Well then, it's clearly not a racially-motivated killing... It's nowhere near as clear as it was in the Zimmerman shooting.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 22, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Well then, it's clearly not a racially-motivated killing... It's nowhere near as clear as it was in the Zimmerman shooting.



What's the over/under on LAM coming back and calling this more propaganda?


----------



## LAM (Aug 22, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> What's the over/under on LAM coming back and calling this more propaganda?



it's propaganda because media blasts the airwaves about street crime yet not a PEEP about the effects of economics crimes which have a far more detrimental effect on society.

where are the articles and reports about the long term effects of recessions?  where are the articles in the papers and on the airwaves?  

where are they?

that's why it's propaganda, they only tell one side of the story in regards to crime and that is blindingly obvious.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 22, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> Back in April, he tweeted, "90% of white ppl (people) are nasty. #HATE THEM."


100% of nigger are nastey. I hate them


----------



## Presser (Aug 22, 2013)

The race baiter spoke!!!

The killing is "frowned upon". That's all he could muster??? 

Whether the victim or killers are black or white, killings like these are NOT "frowned upon," they are absolutely TRAGIC. 

If the roles were reversed, Jesse Jackson wouldn't use the words "frowned upon."


----------



## LAM (Aug 22, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> 100% of nigger are nastey. I hate them



they have anti-psychotics for what ails you, you might want to get some.  people that hate like you have severe mental disorders.  I would bet the bank you aren't very successful in life now or in your past.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 22, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> oh look.. niggers being niggers



The driver...





Michael Jones, age 17, is charged with use of a vehicle while a weapon was discharged and accessory after the fact of first degree murder.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 22, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> 100% of nigger are *nastey*. I hate them



What are your feelings about people who _can't spell for shit?_


----------



## Curt James (Aug 22, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> And three days before what police call the indiscriminate shooting, the suspect, 15-year-old James Edwards Jr., tweeted, "With my n****s when it's time to start taken life's."
> 
> *Back in April, he tweeted, "90% of white ppl (people) are nasty. #HATE THEM."*



Didn't he then tweet sometime in _May_, "But if they have cars they a'ight. #DRIVE ME AROUND TOWN."


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 22, 2013)

LAM said:


> it's propaganda because media blasts the airwaves about street crime yet not a PEEP about the effects of economics crimes which have a far more detrimental effect on society.
> 
> where are the articles and reports about the long term effects of recessions?  where are the articles in the papers and on the airwaves?
> 
> ...


How would you know what's in the news, or on the airwaves. Aren't you the one bragging about how enlightened and amazing you are because you don't read the papers, or listen to the media? Dude, you are a chump. You are just what you claim you hate about the media. You cherry pick stats to suit your own ends. You are a hypocrite, and a delusional elitist. The funny part is you appear to not even realize it. 

I'll tell you something I do know. Crime rate has been falling since it peaked in the early 90's.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 22, 2013)

Curt James said:


> Didn't he then tweet sometime in _May_, "But if they have cars they a'ight. #DRIVE ME AROUND TOWN."



Something about how he hates how white people talk? He can't understand them........hahah


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 22, 2013)

LAM said:


> they have anti-psychotics for what ails you, you might want to get some.  people that hate like you have severe mental disorders.  I would bet the bank you aren't very successful in life now or in your past.



Can't you just share your stash with him? Be a pall.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)

LAM said:


> right, and whites surely have never done this before...
> 
> this must be the first time in world history this has happened....




Fuck you LAM


----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)

LAM said:


> or you could try actually learning US history....




fuck you LAM


----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)

LAM said:


> and I can see your parents were definitely brother and sister



Fuck you LAM


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 22, 2013)

LAM said:


> they have anti-psychotics for what ails you, you might want to get some.  people that hate like you have severe mental disorders.  I would bet the bank you aren't very successful in life now or in your past.


I have more to show in life than you do


----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> Thank God that wasn't white people killing a black man, we don't need any more bad publicity


Hispanic  not white  Zimmerman was HISPANIC   get it fucking right!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)

LAM said:


> they have anti-psychotics for what ails you, you might want to get some.  people that hate like you have severe mental disorders.  I would bet the bank you aren't very successful in life now or in your past.



Fuck you LAM


----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)

LAM said:


> spoken like s truly retarded racist that doesn't bother to read shit, the cities in the US with the highest % of blacks don't have the highest violent crime rates.  maybe actually try looking at some data vs making your own up in your head.
> 
> Cities with the greatest % of blacks:
> 
> ...


Fuck you LAM  
 Detroit is full of NIGGAS  if you wathed Hard Core Pawn  on Tru TV you would know Detroit is All Niggas


----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)

LAM said:


> actually people kill those in their neighborhoods...blacks kill blacks, whites kill whites and Hispanics kill other Hispanics
> 
> Department of Justice
> Homicide Trends in the US - 1980-2008
> ...




Fuck you LAM


----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)

LAM said:


> and what does that even mean?
> 
> Disproportionate representation means that when compared to their presence in the
> overall relevant population, a given racial/ethnic group is over- or under- represented in the
> ...



Neo Fuck you LAM


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 22, 2013)

Curt James said:


> What are your feelings about people who _can't spell for shit?_



Oh dear god. Knot another spelling error.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)

LAM said:


> "All propaganda has to be popular and has to accommodate itself to the comprehension of the least intelligent of those whom it seeks to reach. "
> 
> - Adolf Hitler, Mein Kampf



Heil LAM Fuck you~!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)

LAM said:


> because you clowns sit around listening to propaganda from US mainstream media "scared" of the people at the bottom when it's the people at the top  in the suits that are the worst criminals known to mankind, and you eat it up like candy...it's freaking hysterical
> 
> obviously there are a number of you that still haven't quite figured this out yet, I take it you enjoy being manipulated as you'd have to.



MSNBC Fuck you LAM


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 22, 2013)

jagbender said:


> Fuck you LAM
> Detroit is full of NIGGAS  if you wathed Hard Core Pawn  on Tru TV you would know Detroit is All Niggas


All them niggers gave les a heart attack. And for Ashley, well she needs a good ass fucking.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)

LAM said:


> it's propaganda because media blasts the airwaves about street crime yet not a PEEP about the effects of economics crimes which have a far more detrimental effect on society.
> 
> where are the articles and reports about the long term effects of recessions?  where are the articles in the papers and on the airwaves?
> 
> ...




Google link www.fuckyoulam.com


----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)

How LAM thinks


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 22, 2013)

Curt James said:


> The driver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this kid would lose a fight to bambi.. are you fucking kidding me? they obviously intimidated him into doing it... they shot a guy "for fun" or course they would shoot this kid for not helping them. they were having open season and he knew it. and then they intimidated him into trying to take the fall for them


----------



## LAM (Aug 22, 2013)

jagbender said:


> Heil LAM Fuck you~!



like I stated it works very well on the less intelligent, like yourself.  you can't eat it up fast enough.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 22, 2013)

LAM said:


> like I stated it works very well on the less intelligent, like yourself.  you can't eat it up fast enough.



For someone that likes to call others less intelligent, is hilarious how you go full retard when the facts concerning different races comes up.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 22, 2013)

jagbender said:


> Hispanic not white Zimmerman was HISPANIC get it fucking right!


I know that, you know that but to the black community it was whitey the creepy cracker


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 23, 2013)

Where are Jesse J. and Sharpton?  No gatherings of blacks.


----------



## CG (Aug 23, 2013)

jagbender said:


> Fuck you LAM



Adding some real quality to the thread here bro. Lol


----------



## oufinny (Aug 23, 2013)

DOMS said:


> For someone that likes to call others less intelligent, is hilarious how you go full retard when the facts concerning different races comes up.



That's quite the interesting observation and I have noticed it too.  Instead of puting an enlightened perspective on it being that LAM is black, he acts like the racist white guy he despises just in the opposite direction.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 23, 2013)

oufinny said:


> That's quite the interesting observation and I have noticed it too.  Instead of puting an enlightened perspective on it being that LAM is black, he acts like the racist white guy he despises just in the opposite direction.



You are racist just for saying a black guy is acting racist. You white, male, middle class, privileged bigot!


----------



## blergs. (Aug 23, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Parrot Dancing Gangnam Style - YouTube



thats awesome!


----------



## blergs. (Aug 23, 2013)

lam said:


> and i can see your parents were definitely brother and sister



lol


----------



## blergs. (Aug 23, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> easy to be a mouthy racist here. go film yourself being one in real life. should be entertaining.



*imaginary reps*


----------



## DOMS (Aug 23, 2013)

oufinny said:


> That's quite the interesting observation and I have noticed it too.  Instead of puting an enlightened perspective on it being that LAM is black, he acts like the racist white guy he despises just in the opposite direction.



The problem is that none of the facts -- and I do mean *none *-- are on his side.

It's like trying to support your sports team, even though they have never been number and never will be.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 23, 2013)

DOMS said:


> The problem is that none of the facts -- and I do mean *none *-- are on his side.
> 
> It's like trying to support your sports team, even though they have never been number and never will be.



HAHAHHA. you just compared LAMS racism to being a Cubs fan. hahhahaa. I love it.


----------



## SupaSwole (Aug 24, 2013)

LAM said:


> right, and whites surely have never done this before...
> 
> this must be the first time in world history this has happened....



Spoken like a true liberal nigger lover... Let me guess, these two must have been MexicanAfricanCaucasians???


----------



## SupaSwole (Aug 24, 2013)

The only thing worse than a stupid nigger is an educated nigger.... Either way you still got a nigger on your hands...


----------



## njc (Aug 24, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> go ahead and post up a link



You do understand that virtually all serial killers are white males right?  And who do you think is the typical person who massacres children in a school building.  Seriously man, I'm white.....but use your fuckin brain man.  Fucking DUH.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 24, 2013)

njc said:


> You do understand that virtually all serial killers are white males right?  And who do you think is the typical person who massacres children in a school building.  Seriously man, I'm white.....but use your fuckin brain man.  Fucking DUH.



And...bullshit. 

Source.



> The racial demographics regarding serial killers are often subject to  debate. In the United States, the majority of reported and investigated  serial killers are white males, from a lower-to-middle-class  background, usually in their late twenties to early thirties. However, there are African American, Asian, and Hispanic  (of any race) serial killers as well, and, according to the FBI, based  on percentages of the U.S. population, whites are not more likely than  other races to be serial killers. Criminal profiler Pat Brown  says serial killers are usually reported as white because the media  typically focuses on "All-American" white and pretty female victims who  were the targets of white male offenders, that crimes among minority  offenders in urban communities, where crime rates are higher, are  under-investigated, and that minority serial killers likely exist at the  same ratios as white serial killers for the population. She believes  that the myth that serial killers are always white might have become  "truth" in some research fields due to the over-reporting of white  serial killers in the media.
> 
> Some authors state that African American  serial killers are as prevalent, or more so, in proportion to the  African American population. According to some sources, the percentage  of serial killers who are African American is estimated to be between 13  and 22 percent.  Another study has shown that 16 percent of serial killers are African  American, what author Maurice Godwin describes as a "sizeable portion".  Anthony Walsh writes, "While it is true that most serial killers are  white males, white (Anglo) males are actually slightly underrepresented  in the serial killer ranks in terms of their proportion of the general  male population" and that "[w]hatever the true proportion of black  serial killers in the United States is or has been, it is greater than  the proportion of African Americans in the general population."  Popular racial stereotypes about the lower intelligence of  African-Americans, and the stereotype that serial killers are white  males with "bodies stacked up in the basement and strewn all over the  countryside" may explain the media focus on serial killers that are  white and the failure to adequately report on those that are black.



And what they didn't mention in that piece is that it's "racist" to point out facts that aren't favorable to minorities (see below).

Also... 

Source (race - total number - percent of population).



> Black or African American     38,929,319     12.6 %



Source.



> Of the offenders for whom race was known, 52.4 percent were black, 45.2  percent were white, and 2.4 percent were of other races.  The race was  unknown for 4,077 offenders.



Blacks commit 52.4% of all murders, but only account for 12.6% of the population. That's *over 4 times* per capita. That disparity holds true for all violent crimes. Additionally, a white is more likely to be murdered by a black than a black is to be murdered by white.

Duh, indeed.


----------



## dave 236 (Aug 24, 2013)

I do recall research( can't produce it right away) that showed most serial killers kill within their own race almost exclusively. That was the biggest difference in the mo of Dahmer. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 24, 2013)

DOMS said:


> And...bullshit.
> 
> Source.
> 
> ...



racist


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 25, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the way this is being thrown around with the words black and white you don't even realize a white kid was one of the perps till you see photos. the friggin talk everywhere lately is black, white, white, black, blac,k white... no one wants to go back 150 years in regards to oil but they sure as fuck seem to want to as far as racism goes.
> 
> 3 assholes killed a guy. not sure how it can be made a hate crime when they had their white buddy driving.



that "white" kid is about as white as Obama....


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 26, 2013)

LAM said:


> because you clowns sit around listening to propaganda from US mainstream media "scared" of the people at the bottom when it's the people at the top  in the suits that are the worst criminals known to mankind, and you eat it up like candy...it's freaking hysterical
> 
> obviously there are a number of you that still haven't quite figured this out yet, I take it you enjoy being manipulated as you'd have to.


Lol, you dumb cunt. Walk your punk ass through a black neighborhood at night. I'll take my chances with the "suits" and you take yours with the black animals. Fuck, you are dumb.


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Curt James said:


> The driver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course the driver was white. You ever seen a black person that owned a car?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2013)

you are all fucking grounded.


----------



## Kpo (Aug 26, 2013)

Send em to prison. Let bubba have a go on them.


----------



## Kpo (Aug 26, 2013)

njc said:


> You do understand that virtually all serial killers are white males right?  And who do you think is the typical person who massacres children in a school building.  Seriously man, I'm white.....but use your fuckin brain man.  Fucking DUH.


Meet 6 Black Serial Killers
The following black men are among the most prolific serial killers in U.S. history.
By Lynette Holloway
Updated Friday, July 16, 2010, at 1:13 AM


News of the horrific alleged crimes of "Grim Sleeper" Lonnie Franklin Jr. undercuts the persistent myth that there are no black serial killers. Below are snapshots of six of the nation's most prolific serial killers of African descent.


Jake Bird (1901-1949), a transient, might have been one of the most prolific serial killers in the nation, although the case failed to capture the attention of the national press, according to HistoryLink.org. Bird was caught in Tacoma on October 30, 1947, after breaking in the home of Bertha Kludt and her daughter Beverly June Kludt and hacking them to death with an ax. He confessed to the killings, reportedly saying it was a burglary gone awry. On Nov. 26, 1947, following a three-day trial, he was convicted of first-degree murder. While on death row, he confessed to committing or being involved in 44 murders during his travels across the country. He was hanged at the Washington State Penitentiary in Walla Walla on July 15, 1949.


Anthony Sowell, 50, was arrested in 2009 after a woman complained she had been raped at his Cleveland home. Soon after the police went to his house to question him, they discovered 11 bodies buried in his backyard. The unemployed former U.S. Marine, who neighbors say sold scrap metal, reportedly lured his victims -- all of them black -- to his home with promises of alcohol and drugs, the police said. He then strangled and left their bodies in the house or buried them in the backyard, reports say.


Andre Crawford, 47, a Navy veteran who was accused of raping and killing women during the 1990s, was found guilty in 2009 of committing a series of rapes on Chicago's South Side. Crawford, who was dubbed the Englewood-area serial killer, was accused of stabbing, strangling and bludgeoning 11 drug addicts and prostitutes, and brutally assaulting a 12th victim who escaped after pretending to be dead. He reportedly killed the victims, smoked crack cocaine and returned to have sex with their corpses in the same abandoned buildings where some of their decayed bodies were found months later.


Lorenzo Gilyard reportedly murdered more women than Jack the Ripper during his time as s serial killer -- about 13 -- and no one paid attention. He began strangling prostitutes in his hometown of Kansas City, Mo., in 1977 at the age of 26, according to TruTV. He retired in 1993 at the age of 42, reports say. The only reason he was caught was that DNA evidence fell into the "lap of the city's homicide detectives.'' Three years later, he was convicted and sentenced to life prison without the possibility of parole.


Wayne Williams was believed to be one of the most prolific serial killers in the 1970s and 1980s. He is suspected of killing 27 black youths in the Atlanta area, mostly boys between the ages of 7 and 14, from October 1979 to May 1981. However, he was convicted only in the murders of two adults. The cases shook the local community at the time because of fears that racism diminished the strength and speed of law enforcement's response to the killings.


For more about how and why serial killing defies racial profiling, read, "Of Course There Are Black Serial Killers."


--Lynette Holloway


Like The Root on Facebook. Follow us on Twitter.


----------



## cube789 (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 27, 2013)

when Im bored I just call up kos wife and have sex with her...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 27, 2013)




----------

